# Wintery lip balm ideas



## jade (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm trying to make christmasy flavored lip balms and glosses for all my neices this year. I want to have an assortment for them to choose from. Some of the flavors I've come up with are peppermint, cinnamon, sugar cookie, gingerbread and cranberry. Anyone have any other suggestions for flavors?


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 1, 2006)

Cocoa and mint is a good combo for Christmas. That or maybe a hot chocolate and marshmallow flavor.


----------



## Kim01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Sugar plum
Candy apple
Pumpkin pie
Egg nog
Mulberry


----------



## Cathy8 (Dec 6, 2006)

I made a vanilla mint lip balm once that was SOOOO yummy. It was sparkly and fun - would be great for a winter gift. Sadly, i don't remember the recipe.


----------



## Vic (Dec 7, 2006)

Applie pie
Orange clove
Spiced cider
Fudge


----------

